# Game of Thrones: The Rains of Castamere (Dramatic orchestral Cover Cover)



## aronvs

Hey there,

Not sure where to post covers of movie/TV series soundtracks. Here is an epic orchestral version with vocals of the most epic song from Game of Thrones IMO: The Rains of Castamere. Looking forward to hear your thoughts!

*youtube link*


----------

